# .22lr rat shot cycle a semi-auto pistol



## Rob Faucett (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm curious to know if .22LR rat shot cartridges will cycle a semi-auto pistol like Buck Master or Ruger MkII?

Thanks
Rob


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## Rob Faucett (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks. So basically I am restricted to a single shot pistol?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Probably. Depends on the type of shotshell you are using.

The CCI plastic-topped rimfire shotshells will sometimes extract and eject from a clean/lubed weapon. That's the good news. The bad news is, if you let the rounds feed up out of the magazine, sometimes the plastic capsule will rupture when it hits the feed ramp, and if it does it will dump a bunch of very tiny round soft lead balls down into the depths or your gun, where they will NOT enhance functional reliability. At all.

The older Winchester crimped-type shotshells will feed safely in almost any weapon, but their crimped casing actually gets longer when the crimp unfolds during firing, so they won't eject in many autoloading weapons. In fact, in some guns, they won't even eject manually and will have to be pried out of the chamber.

Revolvers are your best bet for reliable use of rimfire shotshells. If you MUST use an autoloader, I'd hand-feed the CCI-style capsule versions into the chamber (muzzle pointed down at soft dirt for safety) and carefully close the bolt.


----------



## Rob Faucett (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks. Can you recommend a good .22LR revolver?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Rob Faucett said:


> Thanks. Can you recommend a good .22LR revolver?


Any of the S&W .22 revolvers are great, but they are costly. Several options for frame size, barrel length, and even number of shots. Here are two of mine:

Ten shot S&W model 617, 4-inch barrel (mid-size K-frame)









My 8-shot, VERY lightweight S&W model 317, 3-inch barrel (small J-frame)









For a solid weapon for less money, pick a Ruger cowboy-style single-action. You can get them in blue steel, or stainless steel for all-weather use (or for us folks who are a bit careless about prompt cleaning). Lots of barrel-length options and nice adjustable sights on most models. You can also get a second cylinder with some models, and shoot .22 Magnum (.22 WMR) ammo in the second cylinder. The .22 WMR will give a revolver the same power as a full-size .22 rifle in .22 LR caliber.

If you're on a tight budget (and who isn't, nowadays?), I've heard a few people say the Heritage Arms cowboy-style single-action guns are pretty decent, for the money. The finish (looks kinda painted-on) turns some folks off, but they seem to function okay, most of the time. In .22 revolvers, as with most products, you get what you pay for, so cheap guns are not as good as more expensive models, as a general rule. Personally, I'd rather have a quality used revolver like a Ruger Single-Six, even if it looked like crap, than a new, cheap gun. I've saved my pennies for a long time to buy quality .22s, and have never been disappointed.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Rob Faucett said:


> Thanks. Can you recommend a good .22LR revolver?


I can't. .
A .22 revolver, semi-auto, and rifle are all at the top of my want list. But, nothing yet.
But, it was fun to find out what "rat shot" meant. I'm a "little slow on the draw".

Oh, it's that VERY expensive CCI "Pest Control" I call "snake shot". $16.95/10 in .38 Special for my S&W J-frame snubby.
For "close-in" mountain hiking trails I play "CCW" so I don't upset the "greenies" and the "birders".

I've never fired either of my trail guns "in anger". The other is a Ruger Alaskan for the "real wild outdoors".
I haven't checked to see if CCI does "Pest Control" birdshot for .454 Casull. I doubt it. :mrgreen:
Damn, I've totally hi-jacked a .22 rimfire thread. Sorry.:smt1099


----------

